# Fishing After The Storm



## baldjtb (Apr 12, 2014)

I know that fishing is usually great after a hurricane or tropical storm. How do you think it will be tomorrow 5/1?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was going to the bay tomorrow but with the flood of fresh water hitting the bays I'm not going to try it!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Definitely not good inshore/bays for a good while now with all that rain.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

The only up side is, that the bay is probably a lot closer to you than usual. We can now drop a line in the water right off the balcony - THE FRONT BALCONY!!!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks like a mud soup out there. If you saw a Hiltons chart the Pcola pass probably looks the Mississippi water shed after a northern flood.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Think Sikes will be any good?


----------



## scjeff (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm coming down to cobia fish off the Navarre pier this weekend. Am I wasting my time?


----------

